# Shipping from Belgium?



## es13 (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello All. I've been lurking here for a while and have become quite taken with Merckx frames, especially the MX-Leader which i think would work well for me. However, everything I've found here in the US and on ebay has either been very pricey or in slightly dodgy shape. And unfortunately I missed out on the S Africa deal... I did some searching and have found some very decent looking bikes at seemingly fair prices, the only problem is they are located in Belgium... Unfortunately most Belgian sellers don't seem interested in shipping overseas. I've found one but have yet to hear back with a price quote. So, my first question is what is the best way to ship a bike from there to here and what is the approximate cost? 

Thanks and Happy Holidays!

Eric


----------



## es13 (Mar 8, 2004)

Also, I'm looking for something with around a 58 cm top tube. If anyone has any leads please let me know!


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

how bout you made a vacation out of it? go to belgium in April for tour of Flanders or Paris-Roubaix, watch the race, drink a beer or ten, then buy the bike & take it home with you. You'll probably come out close to what you would have paid for in the US, but you'll have great memories & a true Belgium bike.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Yes! go to Belgium!!*

I'll be there this Spring....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

You will pay through the nose if you use an express company like FedEx or UPS... The only low cost option would be the postal system


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Ditto what Dave said above. The last correspondence I had with a very helpful seller was that the cheapest option would be to send it via Belgian post and he had a quote of 150euro to get it to Boston. That was for a full bike in a very large size, but I have to imagine most any bike any/or frame is going to be north of 100euro due to the size. 

I have no idea how long it would take to deliver as I couldn't justify spending $200 to ship a $400 bike. Hopefully you'll have better luck and if you find out a better way to ship keep us posted!


----------



## es13 (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for the responses all! And yes, I was thinking about maybe taking a trip there as well... Even then, I'm guessing I would still have to pay the airlines for the bike box right? Though it might be less than shipping back via Belgian post. The last time I flew with a bike was quite a while back(on Iceland air who unfortunately don't go to Brussels) and they didn't charge me any extra, but I've heard horror stories from others.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

When I went to Belgium this summer only going from the US to Belgium did they bend me over the counter for having a bike box. On the trip back from Belgium to the US I didn't pay a dime. While waiting in line, the airline was asking for Americans since we did not need to fill out paperwork et. all, we simply swiped our passports, tagged our luggage & boxes, & were given our boarding passes.


----------



## es13 (Mar 8, 2004)

That sounds about right... What airline were you on? And what sort of box? I had a hardcase but I don't think it would have mattered. Iceland air seemed pretty desperate back then(2002).


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't recall the airline. On the way there our plane had a "mechanical" so they put us on another flight. On the way back I think it was Luftswana. I had a big, plastic hard case so it way obviously oversized.


----------



## SLedoux (Feb 10, 2006)

I live in Belgium ad have shipped several bikes (including merckx) worldwide, so I might be able to help you. just let me know what you are looking for. 
I have one used corsa extra frameset laying around at the moment

grts,

S


----------



## es13 (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi, I'm looking for an MX-Leader, around a 58-59 or so. I've located one so far on Kapaza... Let me know if you can help!

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Also check eBay's European sites. You might find some Merckx there with sellers willing to ship overseas.


----------

